# looking for a beagle pup



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i am looking for a female beagle pup some where around 6 months old cheap as possible lol


----------



## TVME (Mar 18, 2006)

Mike, 

Good luck. If you pose that question on "Beagle" boards they'll smell blood in the water. Most of the guys there are breeders and have more than one board name. In other words, many threads are one guy talking to himself as 3 or 4 different people!

If you want a hunter, stay away from AKC trial dogs. As of a couple of years ago a dog could be a field trial champ and NEVER have circled a rabbit! And they're SLOW! Its a crap shoot really. If you're looking in Columbiana county, PM me; I know one guy *NOT* to buy from.

My personal opinion is that every town should have a few beagle breeders... hangin' from the street lights!

tvme


----------

